# Radon ZR Team 7.0 ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein Cube Ltd Team?



## Jackie78 (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre derzeit ein 2006er Cube Ltd Team, das als Zweit- und Winterbike auch noch weiter benutzt werden, alternativ an meinen Bruder "vererbt" werden soll. 

Für den bevorstehenden Frühling/Sommer hätte ich aber Lust auf etwas Neues, und bin bei meiner Suche nach einem guten, dennoch günstigen Hardtail auf das Radon ZR 7.0 Team gestoßen (2010er Modell). So wie ich das sehe, bietet das Bike hochwertige Komponenten und ein akzeptables Gewicht zu einem Preis von derzeit knapp 800 Euro. Was meint ihr, zuschlagen, oder warten? Welche Alternativen bieten sich noch an?

Ich fahre viel Straße und Waldautobahn, gelegentlich ist aber auch mal ein Abstecher ins Gelände dabei. Mit meinem jetzigen Cube bin ich super zufrieden, allerdings ist das Bike durch viele Wintereinsätze doch ziemlich heruntergekommen.

Kaufen, oder warten? Was meint ihr?


----------



## svenji94 (3. Februar 2011)

Warum kaufste nicht lieber eine Marke mit Prestige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (3. Februar 2011)

Weil sie teurer ist? ^^

Billiger werden räder in nächster Zeit wohl eher nicht, von daher zuschlagen, wenn du noch eins in deiner größe bekomsmt


----------



## svenji94 (3. Februar 2011)

Billig ist aber nicht gut. Qualität kostet nun mal...


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig ist aber nicht gut. Qualität kostet nun mal...



 ... aber nicht bei Radon. Qualitativ schlecht kann man die Räder ja wohl echt nicht nennen und es braucht halt nicht jeder schicke Decals von Cannondale, Scott, Trek, Liteville an seinem Rahmen. (Nix gegen deren Bikes, soll halt jeder glücklich werden mit dem was er gerne mag - ob Versender oder Premium-Rahmenschmiede.)
Wenn Du was konstruktives zum Thema zu sagen hast, dann untermauer doch mal Deine Allgemeinplätze mit Argumenten. 

An Jackie 78: Wenn es wirklich ein CC-Hardtail sein soll und das Bike noch in Deiner Größe verfügbar ist, ist dieses Angebot preislich schwer zu toppen, bei der Ausstattung.
Ich fahre selbst ein vergleichbares ZR-Team 2007. Bisher 10000km und keinerlei Probleme. Bin auch häufig Sachen damit gefahren, die man echt nicht mehr in die XC/CC-Schublade einsortieren konnte und das Bike hat es klaglos mitgemacht.
Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung!

PS: Warum eigentlich kein CC-Fully?


----------



## shootemup (3. Februar 2011)

ignoriert den Troll 

ps: mit Radon macht man nix falsch Preis/Leistung top


----------



## AndreasFFM (4. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Warum kaufste nicht lieber eine Marke mit Prestige?


 
Alle Gliedmaßen in korrekter Größe???


----------



## 123Luomi (4. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig ist aber nicht gut. Qualität kostet nun mal...



Also wenn ich mir mal die letzten Bikes und Mountainbikes vor Augen halte, steht Radon immer vorne. Keine Ahnung was du hier willst. Wenn du hier nur stänkern willst mit deinen unqualifizierten Pubärtarismen, verschwinde und lass uns ins Ruhe.


----------



## Biking_Steini (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade auch beim Versender Radon das neue ZR Team Midseason für einen Schnäppchenpreis für 799 EURO gekauft, und kann nur sagen: *TOP-Gerät* 
Hier meine kleine Geschichte. Habe lange hin und her überlegt ob Händler oder Versender. Dann gab es das Radon ZR Team Midseason bei bike-discount.de plötzlich für 799 EUR (Tagesangebot). Da habe ich einfach zugeschlagen und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Ein Grund war auch, dass Radon bundesweit ein Servicepartner-Netz aufbaut. Falls also irgendwas ist mit dem Bike, rein ins Auto und hin. Ist auch nicht viel weiter als bis zum Händler. 
In erster Linie war aber der Preis ausschlaggebend, denn beim Händler kann man eine solches Bike mit gleicher Ausstattung niemals erwarten. 
Die Lieferzeit von 1 1/2 Wochen war auch völlig OK. Als das Rad dann kam war die Aufregung natürlich groß. Ausgepackt, nach Anleitung aufgebaut und 1/2 Std. später stand das Prachtstück dan vor mir. Es sah noch viel besser aus als im Internet. Sogar meine Frau, die sonst immer der Meinung war Mountainbikes sehen doch bekloppt aus, war voll begeistert. Also rauf aufs Bike und losgefahren. Alle Komponenten waren super eingestellt: Bremsen und Schaltung, alles perfekt.

Jetzt genug gelabert, hier ein paar Daten und Fotos:

Rahmen      ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert
Gabel             Rock Shox Reba SL Poploc
Federweg     100 mm
Bremsen     Formula RX
Kurbel             Shimano SLX 10-speed 42-32-24, 175mm
Schalthebel     Shimano SLX 10-speed Rapidfire
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT 10-speed Shadow
Umwerfer     Shimano XT 10-speed
Kassette     Shimano HG81 10-speed 11-34
Kette             Shimano HG74 10-speed
Naben             Shimano FH-M756/HB-M756
Speichen     Mach 18/0 Stainless 2.0
Felge        Alex EN24 schwarz
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25"
Vorbau      Race Face Ride
Lenker      Race Face Ride Riser
Sattelstütze     Race Face Ride
Steuersatz     FSA No. 10 semi-integrated
Griffe      Radon Schraubgriffe
Sattel      Scape light
Pedale      Alu
Gewicht         ab 11,0 kg
Farbe       schwarz






















Schaut doch klasse aus das Bike. Und was soll eigentlich das Gelaber um Edel-Bikes und solche vom Versender. Unterscheiden tun die sich doch nur noch vom Rahmen her und die kommen auch alle aus Fernost. Die sonstigen Parts sind doch alle zugekauft. Beim Versender kann man aber locker in dieser Preisklasse 300 EURO sparen. Ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.

Und nun rauf aufs Bike und den Sonntagsbraten abstrampeln.  

Steini


----------



## rafi911 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Steini,

Cooles Bike!

Was wiegt das Bike genau?

Aktuell kostet es 849,- EUR
Was ist der Unterschied außer der 10er Shaltung zum 2010 Team7 XT für 799,-?

Danke!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Biking_Steini (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo  Rainer,

das Gewicht kann ich leider nicht genau sagen (Waage kaputt).
Es ist auf jeden Fall der Preisklasse angemessen.
Noch ein Unterschied ist, dass das 7ér eine XT-Kurbel hat, das Midseason "nur" eine SLX. Den Unterschied kann man aber getrost ignorieren. Die Lager sind trotzdem XT.
Die Zehnfachgruppe lässt sich sauberer schalten, da die Abstufung der Ritzel / Kettenblätter untereinander geringer ist als bei der 9´er. Die Schaltvorgänge, vor allem vorne am Umwerfer, sind nicht so ruckartig. Ganz gut erklärt ist das auf der Seite von Radon http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-Midseason-2011_id_15288_.htm#details oder bei bike-discount.de direkt bei dem Model Midseason. Ich bin zumindest froh, das Midseason genommen zu haben. Es fährt sich richtig gut, vor allem die nicht so ´racige´ Sitzposition ist sehr angenehm. Man hat das Bike auch wegen des breiten Lenkers immer gut im Griff. Alles in allem macht das Bike einen sehr edlen Eindruck (matt-schwarz mit edlen, nicht aufdringlichen Applikationen, Race Face Parts usw.).

Ich hoffe dir damit ein wenig geholfen zu haben, sonst melde dich einfach noch mal (Fotos posten usw. kein Problem).

Bis dahin ....

Steini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (9. Februar 2011)

Das Radon habe ich auch, jedoch mehr bezahlt.
Langgelegt damit auch schon, weil die Vernietung an der Kette nicht so prall war.
Da klemmte das Schaltwerk (leicht verbogen) plötzlich am Rahmen und ich auf der Straße


----------



## donprogrammo (9. Februar 2011)

Hmm, ungewöhnlich. Hast du vielleicht sowas gefahren wie kleines kettenblatt+kleines Ritzel oder großes Kettenblatt großes Ritzel? Also extremen Schräglauf? Das begünstigt sowas ja erheblich, oder ist das einfach so beim normalen Fahren passiert?


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich jetze?
Bin eigentlich nur auf der ebenen Straße zur Schule gefahren, kam nur nicht weit. Zack blockierte das Hinterrad. Die Kette war offen an genau der Vernietung/dem Ende (der Fachmann hat mir das besser erklärt, aber ist ja schon spät^^) der Kette. Dabei rutschte dann auch das Schaltwerk schön nach vorne und klemmte dann zwischen dem Rahmen.

Sowas ist mir auch noch nie passiert und ich bin schon froh, daß ich "nur" normal auf einer Straße fuhr und keinen Berg runter.
Dennoch ärgerlich, spurlos ging das nicht am neuen Rad vorbei


----------



## donprogrammo (10. Februar 2011)

Das klingt wirklich wie ein Montagefehler


----------



## CariocaRio (10. Februar 2011)

fahr das Radon ZR Team 7 XT und es wiegt mit 20" Rahmen 11,2 kg nach Aufbau.
Das mit den Rahmen alles aus Fernost würde ich mal nicht so verallgemeinern. Beim ZR Team wird definitiv am Rahmen und Zugverlegung gespart. Nicht das der Rahmen schlecht wäre, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den Canyon Rahmen (welche ich als einzigstes Beispiel nennen kann, da ich beide schon gefahren bin). Letztere sind wesentlich steifer und hochwertiger. Aber da das ZR Team gerade für 800 zu haben ist, würde ich zuschlagen. Zu diesem Preis ist mir nichts besseres bekannt bei den Versenderbikes.


----------



## Fredson (11. Februar 2011)

Servus, 

kurz zu mir: fahre noch net sooo lange Rad. Allerdings zur zeit sehr gerne. Plane mir auch nen Hardtal zu kaufen. Einsatzgebiet ist: Spessart, Berg hoch Berg runter, Schotter, leichte Singletrails, Touren. Bin jetzt kein ehrgeiziger Downhill Biker. Ist mir zu gefährlich. Eher so der sportliche Tourenfahrer. 

Meine Frage: Wär das Radon was für mich? Was haltet ihr sonst von dem hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html ?

Ansonsten: Ich bin 1.90 groß und wiege gute 90 kilo. Hab auch recht lange Arme --> Probleme ? Achja, ist es wirklich so easy nen Bike selbst zu montieren? Auch wenn mans noch nie gemacht hat? 

Freue mich auf eure Meinungen.
Fredson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (11. Februar 2011)

das bike ist auf jeden Fall für den Preis i.O. Hat eine gute Federgabel, aber nicht ganz so hochwertige Kurbel, Naben und Schalthebel. Du solltest bei deiner Grösse auf 22" Rahmen zugreifen. Für das beschriebene Einsatzgebiet ist das bike ausreichend. Wenn möglich am besten mal Probefahren. Cubehändler gibt es ja viele, einfach mal das normale LTD Pro antesten.
Das Radon wäre auch gut, aber würde wie gesagt auf 22" gehen bei deiner Grösse.
Bikemontage ist easy, brauchst nur ein Imbusschlüsselset und nen Schraubenschlüssel zur Befestigung der Pedale. Normal ist das in ca. 20 Minuten zusammengebaut.


----------



## Jackie78 (18. Februar 2011)

So, nachdem das Midseason Modell (ursprünglich wollte ich das 2010er mit 9fach Schaltung kaufen) nochmal um 50 Euro im Preis gesenkt wurde, habe ich es einfach mal bestellt, bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Biking_Steini (19. Februar 2011)

Jackie78 schrieb:


> So, nachdem das Midseason Modell (ursprünglich wollte ich das 2010er mit 9fach Schaltung kaufen) nochmal um 50 Euro im Preis gesenkt wurde, habe ich es einfach mal bestellt, bin schon sehr gespannt



Gute Wahl, die neue 10-fach Gruppe ist wirklich Klasse. Das einzige was ein wenig nervt, ist die quietschende Formula. Dafür ist die Bremsleistung aber genial. Was ich bei mir ein wenig korrigieren musste war der Luftdruck der Reba. Der war ein wenig zu gering. Viel Spass dann noch. Steini


----------



## CurtisNewton (31. Mai 2015)

Sry fürs Ausgraben - aber manchmal sind Langzeiterfahrungen ja auch von Wert.

Ich habe mir damals auch das Midseason (2011) mit 10er Ritzel und SLX Kurbel geholt - nachdem ich sogar diesen Thread gelesen hatte. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich einmal die Kette und hinten die Bremsbacken wechseln müssen. Ansonsten tatsächlich alles tiptop! (Pedale und Griffe sind auch neu - hatte aber optische und andere Gründe).

Das Hinterrad habe ich selbst eher unfachmännisch laienhaft zentriert - was denke ich auch die größte Schwachstelle bei Versenderbikes ist. Leichte Knicke und Hubbel hat es hinten trotzdem. Werde es wohl mal in eine Werkstatt bringen müssen um es ordentlich zu zentrieren oder vl. sogar ein neues Laufrad zu kaufen.

Dass man alle Schrauben nachziehen muss sollte auch klar sein!






Trotzdem bin und war ich für den Preis superzufrieden!


----------



## Error141 (3. Juni 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

Also ich kann nur sagen das ich zufrieden bin. Habe ein zr team von 2011 und ein swoop von 2015 und bis auf so Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltung nicht eingestellt u.s.w. war immer alles top.


----------

